# Needing Some Ideas/Prices For....



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Im Needing To Purchase Some New Rims (12inch)... Anyone Have Suggestions... Thanks :rockn: M.I.M.B ROCKS :rockn:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah buy my itp's with 28' 589's lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

or my itp's with 28" itp mudlites


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL Im Already Getting My Silverbacks Saturday Or I Would Buy Both Of You Guys Rims & Tires! :flames:


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the new MSA's or you can't go wrong with ITP SS 112s or 212s but everyone has 'em


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are so many good lookin rims out there... Our sponsor www.MudThrowers.com carries a lot of them, and can get ones he doesnt have listed as well. Plus, you get a %10 discount for being a forum member. :rockn:


Nice little plug there wasnt it...  haha..


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Do some research and find some that no one you know has.
There are few diffrent companys out now that have went with some cool off the wall designs seen some other day that look like the wheels that are on my Tahoe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2835

^ Check out that thread...... It's got some interesting things from MSA


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My Super Grip wheels are nice I found them on e-bay for $225 i think ,incl. centercaps,lugs and stems


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

LSU Menardo said:


> LOL Im Already Getting My Silverbacks Saturday Or I Would Buy Both Of You Guys Rims & Tires! :flames:


what are you gonna do with your laws?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ebay has some good deals


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

all i can find is new stuff. and they dont have many laws


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Guarino113: I Have Someone That Is Supposed To Be Buying My Outlaws And MSA Trooper Rims Tomorrow... If Not Who Ever Offers Me The Money Will Get Them... 

And The New MSA M12 Rims Are Kick *** But They Only Come In 14 And 15 Inch... They Wont Fit The 28 Silverbacks... Plus They Have A Long Waiting List @ Every Shop Around Here...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Mud-Throwers.com is the best IMO. I like the new STI SlasherBsix like Polaris 425 has....I got some SS112's and some SS312's. I like the 112's much better. Also the Motorsport Alloy Nukes are Awesome...I love them. I wished I had some. If you go with Motorsport Alloys let me know. I can get you 10% off from GearUpHelmets.com....they are a sponsor of mine and they carry them. But P425's are the nicest I have seen in a while.

OH yeah...Mud-Throwers has great deals on Silverbacks as well with FREE shipping and 10% off.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I got the STI B6 wheels on my black brute


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks To All Of You With The Ideas... But I Got A Good Deal On Some MSA Rims With The Silverbacks... $500 For Both... Here Is A Pic Of Them On The Bike Today...


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

did you buy those backs new or did you get them off someone?


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

I Bought Them Off Of A Someone That Bought Them For His Honda... He Said The Were To Much For It... :haha: Also We Went On A Lil Ride Today And I LOVE Them... No Lift And I Could Follow My Buddies Grizzly With 2inch Lift With 30's....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

These are the ones I have.......I love them, original and I have never seen any like them anywhere......too bad i'm missing the center caps and can't order them anywhere..... *


MSA 2010 Collection...* 
Some of these look pretty cool

Especially this first one

*M12 Diesel 14" and 15" Available*



















*M11 Bullet 14" 4-Lug and 5-Lug*










*Reaper M10 (Flat Black) 12" & 14"*










*Patriot M9 ( Black) 12" & 14"*










*Platoon M8 (Phantom Blue & Torture Red & Black) 12" & 14"*




























*Nuke M6 (Black)*










*Trooper M7 (Black)*


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

It's the Trooper M7 (black)...sorry didn't mean to post ALL of those pics....


----------

